
Ask HN: Should your boss know about mental issues like depression or ADHD? - thoros
As the title suggests, what does HN think?
======
JamesVI
It depends on whether your boss is competent or not.

Generally, yes. You should be able to discuss this with your immediate manager
and they should (1) understand or (2) educate themselves.

This evening I had a long conversation with a direct report about problems he
is having with his girlfriend. It’s impacting his work and his health. I can
help him and direct him to additional resources that help him more. It also
provides context to the time off he needs.

If you are uncomfortable discussing these kinds of issues with your boss, find
a new boss. Understanding you, your motivation and challenges is literally
what they are paid for.

------
pedalpete
contrary to what the `gaspoweredcat` says, and agreeing with others in this
post.

I don't have experience with depression personally, but know of other
employers who have employees who struggle with depression. Some of these
employees are the best in the company, and the employer understands that in
order to serve the needs of these employees, this is something that needs to
be taken care of.

It's about understanding, and making sure the employer knows what to do to
help you be the most productive at work. When you're going through a tough
time, what can they do to help?

If your employer doesn't understand, it is possible that they don't value your
contributions. And you should want to be contributing.

I'd take that approach.

You are a contributing member to the team, an issue exists, you want to
continue to contribute, how can you both work together to make sure it works.

If your employer doesn't appreciate that, maybe you have the wrong employer.

------
michaelpinto
my friend did this at a well known tech company, and they screwed her over in
a very bad way

sadly your boss usually isn't your friend, and your boss will talk to other
co-workers, and then they may want to get rid of you

i'm sure there are exceptions to this, but you sadly can't bank on that

------
tiredwired
Maybe if it is a disability and you require something like a service dog in
the workplace to cope with it. I know some people with physical problems
require special chairs.

------
marssaxman
I think "should" is a dangerous idea, and when it comes up I look for some
other way of framing the question.

It depends.

------
gaspoweredcat
no, theres no benefit in them knowing as its highly unlikely they will
understand

